

Girl Power at School, but Not at the Office - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/31/jobs/31pre.html?ref=business

======
bootload
_"... Then I left the egalitarianism of the classroom for the cubicle, and
everything changed. The realization that the knowledge and skills acquired in
school don’t always translate at the office is something that all college
graduates, men and women, must face. But for women, I have found, the
adjustment tends to be much harder. ..."_

Another reason to break the mould and try startups. You can get good at
playing the game or redefine it.

